# Real Medicine: Love And Happiness



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi: http://www.thedenverchannel.com/sh/health/...84314.html#test ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Interesting article...your emotional well-being and how you perceive your relationships with others most definitely has an impact on physical health...MOST definitely..... Thanks for posting..as always


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great Life Lessons there. I remember way back when I first was diagnosed, the Dr. told me to "Learn to be content & cultivate it." Oh how right he was! BQ







[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 04-07-2001).]


----------

